# Starting ride in Fairfax - where to park the car?



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi - looking to do a different ride than normal this weekend and want to start a road ride in Fairfax. Normally, we start in SF or Sausalito, so I'm at a loss for where to park the cars for the ride start. 

I've seen people parking in that lot near town with the drive-through coffee place, but I seem to also remember seeing signs about towing non-customers. Is that a safe place to park, or does anyone have another suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

you can park there, right in the Java Hut parking lot across from Sunshine


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Fairfax Cycles. They have a big parking lot and are friendly and knowledgable. Near Bolinas-Fairfax Road.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Great - thanks!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hundreds park next to the Java Hut every weekend, I've never seen anyone towed from it. It's even less of an issue since the Albertsons closed. People also use the lot across the street next to the post office, both are safe, the coffee is decent, the chikas are friendly and the Sunshine is one of the best shops around, if not the best.



txzen said:


> Hi - looking to do a different ride than normal this weekend and want to start a road ride in Fairfax. Normally, we start in SF or Sausalito, so I'm at a loss for where to park the cars for the ride start.
> 
> I've seen people parking in that lot near town with the drive-through coffee place, but I seem to also remember seeing signs about towing non-customers. Is that a safe place to park, or does anyone have another suggestion?
> 
> Thanks!


----------

